# FCO travel update



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

FCO travel advice: ‏ We now advise against all but essential travel to South Sinai except Sharm el Sheikh 

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/egypt


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Latest update: Summary - anonymous threat against British and other western teachers and schools in Maadi suburb of Cairo


----------

